# a circus



## rellydelly890 (Apr 11, 2010)

Well recently the Ringling Brothers Circus came to Baltimore (where I live) and put on a show. My friends and I decided we didn't want to go because they tortured their animals and forced them to do tricks. One of my friends suggested that we start our own circus that featured cool acts, but without animal cruelty (or animals period). 

the only problem with this is that none of us have any talent nor do we know anyone who does. so if anyone would please help out with this phase that would be greatly appreciated. You would be taking place in something that would literally be changing the face of entertainment forever. 

hell yeah.


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 11, 2010)

I do fire performance and have some circus skills. I'm looking to start a street performance group. but if you have no skills, how do you exspect to get anywhere?


----------

